# TiVo to DVD



## Mega D (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to find the simplest way to take recordings from my TiVo and make DVDs from them that will play in a DVD player. Being able to edit out commercials would be nice, too. Does anyone have any experience with this? I have a series 2 to TiVo with a USB ethernet adapter so I'm able to get the videos to my PC. I don't yet have the "plus" version of the TiVo Desktop software, but I can get it if it's necessary. 

I'm not averse to spending a little money, although I'd rather not get a whole complicated video editing suite with a lot of features I'll never use if there happens to be something cheaper that can do just what I need. 

My computer is an Athlon 64 3000+ with 1GB RAM and XP SP3. 

I don't know if this is exactly up the alley of this forum, but I thought I'd check here to see if anyone had experience with it. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

This site may help.


----------

